

Paralang: An Attempt to Solve the Parallel Computation Problem - unignorant
http://jaekwon.wordpress.com/2009/10/09/paralang-my-attempt-to-solve-the-parallel-computation-problem/

======
jaekwon
not sure what the closest language is. it's a smashup of
lisp/javascript/python, and maybe one day erlang.

